# Polaris snuck one by me?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or did no one just bother posting? lol... didnt see this until the HL thing about lifts being available for the Polaris Brutus ??

Polaris Brutus Utility Vehicles


Looks like it's commercialy directed... But HL is offering lifts for them apparently....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure what the benefits of one would be for offroading.... unless you use the PTO to operate a PTO winch.... LOL probly cheaper to get a Viper...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah for the life of me I don't see why anyone would take one of those to the mud...on purpose.


----------

